# Slight spotting day 14 post ovulation - distressed



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi,
This is our 3rd IVF cycle and the 2WW for this one has been completely different compared to the other 2. This time I have had lots of night sweats, dizziness and hot flushes and on our last 2 IVF cycles I  spotted on day 12 post ovulation (trigger shot of IVF). Today (DAY 13 post ovulation) when I went to the toilet, I had the faintest of all pinkish colour when I wiped (sorry for the TMI!) and then nothing since. I had just bought half an hour earlier, a digi blue test so I used it. We got a negative, even though we are due to test in 2 days time. Each cycle we have grade A top quality embryos put back and again and again, they don't last. 

Is there any hope or is it definitely a negative?
Thanks.
Beth x


----------



## smilingandwishing (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi,

I'm new to all this but have been reading the site like my life depends on it.

I have seen so many posts from women about early test results. It seems quite a few recieved BFN from early and BFP when TOD reached - so there is still hope for you.  


My heart really goes out to you and I wish you all the very best for next couple of days and that they result in a BFP.

Lots of love

XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

When you say 14dpo (days past ovulation) do you mean 14dpEC (days past egg collection).

What day did you have EC and ET ?  I'm assuming that when you tested you weren't using first morning pee ?

The symptoms you describe could well be down to the progesterone support ?  What are you on and is it same or different progesterone support from previous cycles, although have to remember that each treatment cycle can vary in terms of side effects, symptoms etc so I'd try not to compare too much.

If the spotting was pinky in colour then there's a chance that it's implantation but it may also just be down to the whole IVF procedure, the EC and ET can irritate a bit so possibly just a bit of residue blood coming away.

I'd hold off testing again until OTD.

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Natasha,
Thank you for replying.I've been on FF for over a year now and couldn't have come as far along this IVF road without it.

In reply to your questions,my EC was Monday 12th April and ET was Wednesday 14th April,so that will
make me 14 days pEC? I've been on the same doseage of cyclogest 2x 400 mg a day for all of my cycles, but this time I had hot flushes,nightsweats,and lots of dizziness.

I didn't use first morning pee as it was around 4pm and after a visit to the loo,so I had to really try hard to get a sample! I did put a tampon up and it came back with light pinkish brown 'stain' on the end (apologies for TMI!)Since getting the faint discolouration,I've had more discolouration,again,incredibly faint. I am due to test on Tuesday,but can't help thinking in my heart that AF is on it's way.

Thanks for your positive words of encouragement- will test on Tuesday but would welcome your opinion.

Beth x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again 

If you had EC on Monday 12 April then you're only 13dpEC today (you count EC as day 0)...and then when counting 2ww, you count ET as day 0....so you'd be 11dp2dt.....and if you did peestick at 4pm then your pee would've been pretty diluted by then.

Honestly hun, I really do think you're testing too early 

Are you having blood test or just doing peestick on Tuesday as you'd only be 15dpEC by then ?

Fingers crossed for you  

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Just doing pregnancy test on Tuesday as our clinic is in Norway and we've only just got back from there after being stranded for a week.We had to get an emergency ferry back to the UK and several other ferries/coaches taking 50hrs in total,so it wasn't an easy cycle for us!

Do you think there's a chance it might be either implantation/progesterone/Ivf procedure that's causing the spotting?I know there's slightly more as the evening progresses so I must admit that I do feel it's AF on it's way,but I'm just clutching at straws.

Thank you so much for getting back to me. 
Beth x


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Natasha-just a bit of an update.Spotting a bit more and now having incredibly black discharge (which I also got on our first cycle)Still having really intense nightsweats and hot flushes too.

Beth x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey again 

If it's black/brown spotting then this is old blood ie unoxygenated blood.  It could be anything hun so however hard it is, try not to over analyse otherwise you'll drive yourself fruit loopy   Keep yourself busy and fingers crossed it will be good news on OTD 

Good luck and take care 
Natasha


----------



## bethholm (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who supported us, especially Natasha. Sadly we got a BFN again. I started spotting 2 days before test date and all my symptoms stopped.
We are hoping to try again in August.
Beth x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to read your update Beth   

Good luck for your next treatment but in the meantime, take time to treat yourselves...lots of pampering, glasses of vino, just a mental and physical break before you start all over again   

Take care
Natasha


----------

